# Pulling Camper to Yellow Stone



## rb01 (Oct 25, 2009)

We are planning a trip to Yellow Stone next summer. I am pulling a 27 ft pull behind camper with a 5.3 liter Chevrolet.  Although I have plenty of horse power in the GA Mountains.  I wonder if anybody out there has planned a similar trip and was able to find a route from GA to West Yellowstone that was the least demanding on their truck's ability to get over the mountain passes.


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 25, 2009)

I pulled a 30 ft Trail lite from Fl. to West TX, up through NM, CO.,into Wy. and back east through SD, Iowa, MO, Kentucky, Tenn, GA.,  and back home. 5500 miles. Pulling with 98 Chev. with 5.7L. The pass from NM into Colorado was a booger. 20 plus miles of constant 7-9% grade, was tough on the ol Chevy. 3/4 tank fuel to go about 65 miles. The Rockies are serious mountains. Also, coming into the smokies from Kentucky into Tenn is tougher than i thought as well.

This may not be the answer to your question, but should give you an idea of what you are looking at.


----------



## rb01 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, I was thinking about I-25 from NM into CO and was worried about Raton Pass.  Was that the one you remembered most?


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, you have good reason to worry. Good luck with it.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 25, 2009)

If you're worried about steep grades, don't come in the park south entrance via Grand Teton.  Once you get through the Tetons, you'll have to cross the continental divide three times to get to West Yellowstone from the south entrance.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Oct 25, 2009)

We've Pulled Out Their Several Times. Mostly with a Duramax. Pulling a 20" Trailer Loaded with 3 Four Wheler and All Our Camping and Hunting Gear. Three Years ago We Used a Tahoe with a 5.3 It was a Hard trip{Only Getting 12-13Mpg}. The Winds Out that way Will Give you Fits as well As the Hills. If You've Ever Thought about trading Nows The Time. The Duramax this Year Got 17Mpg Pulling. And Plenty Of Power..


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 25, 2009)

Hope you have a trans cooler!


----------



## silvertitan (Oct 25, 2009)

We pulled a 29' TT from Dalton, GA up through Mo, Iowa, clipped Nebraska across SD, through Wy with a Nissan Titan 5.6.  No problems at all out west.  The worst pull of the entire trip was Monteagle Mtn. TN.  This was in 05, before ethanol was introduced EVERYWHERE nationwide.  Worst fuel mileage was across Nebraska, on the way home.  Fueled up with ethanol gas and mpg was terrible all the way across that book flat state.  If you have never been plan on doing Mt. Rushmore, Deadwood, and Crazy Horse in SD.  Devil's Tower, Cody, Yellowstone, of course, and the Tetons in Wyoming.  We really enjoyed the Arch in St. Louis on our way out.  Plan on at least 2 weeks minimum.  Have a great trip.  We plan on going back out in summer 2011 when our youngest is big enough to make the trip and not drive everyone insane.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 25, 2009)

243Savage said:


> If you're worried about steep grades, don't come in the park south entrance via Grand Teton.  Once you get through the Tetons, you'll have to cross the continental divide three times to get to West Yellowstone from the south entrance.



that is the way we came in and 243 is right, it was pretty stout. i was not pulling the camper, just my wifes suv.  we made a round trip of 5294  miles and spent 882 dollars on gas. this was when it was nearly 4 bucks a gallon.  i filled up 21 times in 12 days.  we kept track of every dime on that trip and are planning our next, but next time we are planning to fly.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, be careful.  This might be kind of obvious but all those GVWR and max tow weight ratings are estimates for straight and level towing.

Going up hills you get a significantly higher effective weight to pull for both vehicle and trailer.  Someone has probably done the math, but I suspect a lot of vehicles are at or exceeding their max pulling weight on steeper grades even without a trailer.


----------



## Down4Count (Nov 6, 2009)

Buy a FORD any you will have no worries.


----------



## stev (Nov 6, 2009)

shakey gizzard said:


> Hope you have a trans cooler!


xx 2


----------



## skiff23 (Nov 6, 2009)

You might want to think about renting an Rv when you get there. With the cost of gas , you could drive out and have an easy trip then rent what size rv you want and then go camping. Most likley cheaper. May not sound so , but rv's dont rent that  high compared to what you will spend in gas, wer and tear on your truck, and the chanceof a break down between here and there.Look up the pricing at Gorving.com.. That's my recomendation. I have been out there several times.


----------



## daisy102998 (Nov 6, 2009)

Be very careful of the weather and wind shear in the passes.  I almost got snowed (iced) in, on Septermber one year.  The bears can also be a problem.  I agree it might be cheaper just rent when you get out there.


----------



## skiff23 (Nov 6, 2009)

I spent $ 1200 in fuel without pulling a camper . I was driving a 350 powerstroke and got 16 mpg. You will spend  alot more pulling and take longer. You will spend it a tank at a time or just rent the camper. It will also be a new camper and they will rent you a kit with eating and sleeping utensils to go with it.


----------



## allenww (Nov 6, 2009)

Last time I flew in to Denver, my ticket was $198 round trip, from Atlanta.

When my daughter went to her Army husband in Fairbanks by car, she passed Denver the fourth day.

       As the South Georgia folks say, "just sayin"


     wa


----------



## skiff23 (Nov 7, 2009)

You can drive your truck and rent a towable or Fly and rent a motorhame. I am just saying inquire....


----------



## Pineyrooter (Dec 19, 2009)

If you'll stay on the interstate and take I-75 to 24 to 70 to 29 to 90 right on to Bozeman, MT and then south on 191 into West Yellowstone you'll be fine. Once you get out of Kentucky you'll have an easy pull for the most part. You'll have a few long slopes once you reach Wyoming for a little ways but you'll be good to go. The road from Bozeman to West Yellowstone is an easy drive. If you decide you want a change of location, there is a very nice RV park on Hwy 89 south of Livingston roughly 32 miles north of the North Gate of Yellowstone right on the Yellowstone River. (Yellowstone Edge RV)The folks that run the place are great people and keep the place spotless. Prices are reasonable too. A great breakfast can be had a couple miles down the road at the Old Saloon in Emigrant. Its about 2100 from SC. Good Luck to you.


----------



## walters (Dec 29, 2009)

*yellowstone*

i have about the same problem, me and my wife want to pull out there in june, i have a 28ft ultra lite 5th wheel 
[5600lbs] and a 2001 dodge 1500, i hate to trade the truck miles are very low on it and its paid for, it has the 360 5.9liter, and is rated for 8100lbs has a new trans and trans cooler, i have pulled it to the mts of ne ga and have pulled it to the beach several times but worry about the big mtns out west


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 15, 2010)

The Mountains out  there  wont be as bad as you think.Just take your time when you get inot a hard pull. If you can go over Mnt Eagle in Tennesee you will be ok.


----------

